# Alienware MX17 R3 WIFI Not working on Windows 7



## LatitudeClear

Only had my beast of a laptop for the last 3-4 months now. Already installed Windows 7 previously and I remember struggling with this issue the first time but managed to figure it out. After caching a Virus/Keylogger recently I reinstalled Win 7 again. And now after downloading all 12+ wireless drivers on the Dell website for my computer model, I still don't have working wifi. 

I've tried using the Everest Hardware Detector and while launching it gives me the blue screen of death. 

Despite that I' know the driver is the BigFoot Network Killer. The software installs fine. Yellow Exclamation mark disappears from the Hardware List.

Perhaps there's another driver I'm supposed to install with that one - and have to do it in the right order? With over 12+ drivers to choose from and not able to find any documentation on this subject. I've been stuck using ethernet the whole time. 

It's a Alienware M17X R3 - Service Tag: 3GSW2R1.
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/DriversHome/?c=&l=&s=&cs=



I'm out of ideas of what to try next?


----------



## johnb35

Wirless switch on?  Does it detect any wireless networks at all?  Are there any other entries in device manager that have yellow question marks on them?


----------



## Troncoso

LatitudeClear said:


> Only had my beast of a laptop for the last 3-4 months now. Already installed Windows 7 previously and I remember struggling with this issue the first time but managed to figure it out. After caching a Virus/Keylogger recently I reinstalled Win 7 again. And now after downloading all 12+ wireless drivers on the Dell website for my computer model, I still don't have working wifi.
> 
> I've tried using the Everest Hardware Detector and while launching it gives me the blue screen of death.
> 
> Despite that I' know the driver is the BigFoot Network Killer. The software installs fine. Yellow Exclamation mark disappears from the Hardware List.
> 
> Perhaps there's another driver I'm supposed to install with that one - and have to do it in the right order? With over 12+ drivers to choose from and not able to find any documentation on this subject. I've been stuck using ethernet the whole time.
> 
> It's a Alienware M17X R3 - Service Tag: 3GSW2R1.
> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/DriversHome/?c=&l=&s=&cs=
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out of ideas of what to try next?



How are you so sure that's your driver? I've actually had the same laptop for about the same time and my wlan driver is this:
Dell Wireless WLAN 1501 Half Mini-Card 

from that same download page. These are my hardware ID's for it:

PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_00101028&REV_01
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_00101028
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&CC_0280

EDIT: And as JohnB suggests, make sure your wireless is turned on. FN + F10 (MSMC) should bring up a little window that will tell you.


----------



## LatitudeClear

Ive used the FN keys to try and switch it on. Symbol comes up but it doesnt pick up any wifi networks in my area. There are no other Yellow Exclamation marks - only that one. 

The Alienware was advertised to have the "Killer Bigfoot Network" and came with the software that has its own interface. On the Dell website two of these are listed. One appears to be a update of the other. 

I tried the Dell Driver you mentioned Troncosco. It didn't have it's own exe so I pointed the Device Manager to the folder. It refused to install. But while looking over the list I found a "Bigfoot_W74_A02_Setup-W9MN5_ZPE.exe " that was labeled under "Dell-Driver Wifi" Seems like I've tried them all but I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Troncoso

2 things you could try:

1) press WIN key + R to bring up the Run dialog
    type in msconfig
    tab over to services and scroll to the bottom
    make sure that WLAN AutoConfig is checked and it's status is "Running"

2) Post your Hardware ID's (like I did) for the adapter and post them here.


----------



## LatitudeClear

I took a break from this issue for awhile and just used a ethernet cable. Then yestarday wanted to go to Starbucks and figured I'd just plug in a external usb wireless card. Tried 2 of them and neither one worked. After installing the drivers and checking Hardware they were listed as "Running/Functional" but no wireless networks would come up... So this is really weird. 

Did the MSConfig. WWAN AutoConfig is checkmarked ON but the Status is "Stopped". Seems to be no way to start it. 

Scanning my devices with a third party program came up with one missing driver:


@system32\drivers\pci.sys,#640;Network Controller [UNKNOWN DEVICE]
	Chip: Atheros Communications  
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_168C&DEV_0030&SUBSYS_20011A56&REV_01
		Vendor

		Device
			@system32\drivers\pci.sys,#640;Network Controller
		Chip Vendor
			Atheros Communications
		Chip


..I'll try searching the VEN number on Google and seeing if there is some kind of match for it.


----------



## Troncoso

If other Wifi adapters aren't working, I would contact Dell. They can schedule a technician to come out and look at it. I ended up getting my first M17X replaced with a new one because they couldn't fix the first.


----------



## dioma

Posting here because I have the same problem (kind of) and I do not wish to open a similar thread. using Windows 7 64bit, DW1501 Wireless-N WLAN half-mini card.

I simply can't connect to wi-fi. Service tag: 39J84Q1
I keep getting ”wireless capability is turned off”, “the adapter is not connected”.
BIOS - wireless network enabled, pressing that little antenna button on the laptop does not help.





Can't use the wireless button.


*I ran diagnostics and found this:*
WirelessSwitch on
wlan not installed
wwan not installed
Is this what's causing the problem? How do I fix this?

Drivers seem to be up to date.





Hardware IDs:
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_00101028&REV_01
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_00101028
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&CC_0280


----------

